

Why the NSA Can’t Listen to My Mixtape - Deinos
https://medium.com/@huertanix/why-the-nsa-cant-listen-to-my-mixtape-739c147d9c04

======
anigbrowl
_The use of a giant-ass Arduino and wave shield was chosen since the (shitty)
44KHz wave file format gave it roughly the same audio quality I figured a
wiretapped AT &T phone conversation would have._

Oh dear. With that attitude I have a feeling the NSA might soon send him back
a track listing just to mess with his head.

